# Internet use poll



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Hold you horses, I'm on this infernal iPhone so the poll might not be up right away...


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I use the Internet.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Hold you horses


I rarely have to hold my horse, they all feel so easy and comfortable with me that they stop and slow down when they want which, in case of these lazy fellows, equals almost always. It's so annoying when you sit on this creature barely moving forward and over and over again try to force him to go faster, mostly in vain. Sometimes only whip can help.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I just realized two of my options are the same...


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Like most people I'm sure, I don't consider myself addicted. But without it I'd probably be more productive.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

I had the Internet D.T.'s but I overcame it, it was all going so well without it till I discovered this iPhone.


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)

Ach, addiction. I generally don't feel urge to be online and when I can do anything else I don't miss a chance to do so. But when I have another of those hopeless days which I can use to do something valueable (which takes a struggle) or sit by the computer and go online (which doesn't take a struggle) and whatever of the two I'll choose, this day won't be any good, I choose the latter and I sit, sit, sit... thinking O, HOW TERRIBLE, WHAT AM I DOING ANYWAY? I'M NOT EVEN DOING ANYTHING


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

I'd say addicted, because I spend a lot of time here, check the forum before going to work, at lunchtime, after work, and at various points during the evenings and weekends. I'm supposed to do this anyway due to my moderation tasks, but I was doing it even before I became a moderator. Besides, if I'm away from the Internet - for example if I travel and happen to leave the laptop home - I miss it, and often at least peek at the board from my smartphone. So I need my daily dose otherwise I have withdrawal symptoms. That's addiction.

But it's not a terrible thing because:

1. It doesn't interfere with work (I'm very careful about this). I'm not behind in anything at work. When I get too busy or have a large project at work then I decrease my time here. Work takes priority.
2. I never refrain from doing anything social because of the Internet (such as, I continue to enjoy my wife's company - she is often checking her own boards and we sit side by side and make comments to each other, show stuff to each other - she also likes opera; I continue to invite people over for dinner and be invited over, I continue to go out, attend performances, go to restaurants, meet my real-life friends - e.g., for this coming weekend I've been invited to a friend's house on Friday evening, another one's on Saturday evening, and another one's house on Sunday afternoon).
3. I enjoy this forum and get pleasure from it; I don't think it's a chore and I don't do it because of being bored. I don't even have time to get bored because my life is rather intense both professionally and socially.
4. It's not my only interest or only hobby. I also enjoy fine wines, literature, and various sports.
5. Often I'm here but also doing something else simultaneously such as watching an opera on TV, watching sports, reading a book, and only checking the board from time to time; so, again, it's not like it blocks the rest of my life.

It wasn't always like this. There were times when I was too absorbed, the wife complained, I saw my friends less often (work has never suffered). But then I got a better balance and now it's like I said above.

The bottom line is my TC habit enhances my life, doesn't limit it.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Option 1. Wasn't "addicted" before but kind of am now. It can interfere with my "focus" on other things. I'm still doing the other usual things though. Problem is that when I go online to do other things (not on TC) I always end up here somehow (then that has "spin offs" to things like finding out about works/composers members on TC mention, I go to read wikipedia on that & end up on various trajectories I hadn't planned). I like being on TC, but lately I think I've been "addicted" to it a bit too much. Too much of a good thing is not always good. So I'm aiming to find a bit more balance...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I don't consider myself addicted, but I'm on an awful lot ... mainly a necessity in my capacity as an Administrator on two high ranking and very popular music discussion forums (TC & MIMF). On an average day, I will spend 3 to 5 hours on the internet - but not all at one time - my visits to both of Frederik's forums are at varied times of the day or night. 

When vacation time comes though, I can easily step away from the PC and not feel any "IW's" (internet withdrawals) ...


----------



## beethovenian (May 2, 2011)

NOOOOOOOOO! Dun you click that refresh button again! I am begging you....


----------



## TresPicos (Mar 21, 2009)

I chose "I'm addicted but it's not a terrible thing". I know that I'm addicted, but it's no big deal. I know I can quit if I want to. I just don't want to.


----------



## Almaviva (Aug 13, 2010)

^Famous last words


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Sure, I get on the internet a lot, but I still don't consider myself addicted since I know I can leave it for weeks or months if I must. It's a convenience and I leave it at that. I've cancelled my Facebook account for a month and never missed it during that time, though now I need it because that's the primary method of communication for the university orchestra. The irony kills me.


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

TresPicos said:


> I chose "I'm addicted but it's not a terrible thing". I know that I'm addicted, but it's no big deal. I know I can quit if I want to. I just don't want to.


Some other famous people on this type of subject:
"Giving up smoking is the easiest thing in the world. I've done it several times." - Mark Twain
"I used to do drugs. I still do, but I used to, too." - Mitch Hedberg


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Well, I don't suffer any kind of withdrawal if I have to go without the internet, but, so long as I do have it available, I tend to have my laptop on all the time, even if it's not what I'm doing in that moment. I that sense, I suppose I could be considered addicted, as that means I'm very often distracted. However, I like to think I'm distracted by good things!  I only use facebook because, for some bizarre reason, people my age don't use email any more (soooo annoying!). I don't play games online or spend any time looking up funny pictures or YouTube videos. I use it to read news and interesting articles; to find and listen to music; to research general areas of interest outside my academic forte _etc_ - so I think that's all good. I just need to make more time for reading books than I do at the moment.


----------



## sospiro (Apr 3, 2010)

I chose "don't consider myself addicted but I'm on an awful lot" because I can't get on at work but could get on with my phone but I cba to.

But I am addicted to opera. I was reading a news article on addiction and had to answer yes to most of the warning signs.



Warning signs

How to tell if you're an addict If you answer yes to three or more of these, it is probably time to seek help:

* Do you crave the substance or behaviour?

* Do you have difficulty controlling your intake?

* Have you become tolerant to it - ie, you need increased amounts in order to produce the same effects?

* Do you neglect other interests to feed your habit?

* Do you get physiological withdrawal symptoms upon cessation, such as sweating, anxiety and tremors?

* Do you persist in its use despite understanding the harmful consequences?

:lol:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

All I would really ever use the internet for is to buy stuff and google info...then, one day I decided to google "classical music forum"...now I'd say I use it quite a bit more


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

I remember a time when using the internet meant telneting into the library to reserve or recheckout books. And I would use it 5 minutes once in a month or so! I feel that the web eats away at my time, the hours I waste could be put to productive use.

I think that many here consider such behavior normal, because the age poll shows a large crowd of kids that grew up with the internet. In fact I bet many of you would have to google just to discover what the word telnet means! At least surfing the web is better than just watching tv... but I remember a time where I would read an entire novel in one sitting. With internet usage and the shortening of attention span that goes along with it, that time is over for me.

Don't get me wrong, I love the internet. It's the only thing connecting me with people that share my interests. It allows me to check email, weather, news, shop online and find a zillion opinions about any topic under the sun. It's just hard not to drink it like a man dieing of thirst before a fountain.


----------



## Lenfer (Aug 15, 2011)

I voted "I don't consider myself addicted but I'm On an awful lot" as I do a lot of work related "work" on the computer. 

I have seen on the news that a lot of *South Korean* children and many *British *children suffer from "internet addiction". It's treated very seriously over in *Seoul*, they have rehabilitation centres and 12 step programs etc.

I have no scientific evednaice to support my claim but I think if your child is up all night on the internet or behave badly becuase of internet use then a swift boot to the derriere is all that's needed.

Please note that I do not condone the kicking of one's children (or other people's) even though it may be oh so irresistible at times.


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Lenfer said:


> I think if your child is up all night on the internet or behave badly becuase of internet use then a swift boot to the derriere is all that's needed.


This seems sensible and I for the most part don't disagree, but a child would never behave badly because of the internet; it would invariably be a deeper, underlying issue. Same as if they're online all day and never go outside. As silly as "internet rehab" centers sound, hopefully they help address that real, underlying issue by giving the kid an excuse to get some fresh air and basic socialization.

How society views the internet is in a stage of severe transition. Not too long ago it was a niche nerd thing, now "news" programs are reading from twitter. Expect interesting things.


----------



## haydnfan (Apr 13, 2011)

Internet addiction: is a problem when you're freebasing cracked.com for hours avoiding all work! 

Sorry just had to go for the cheesy pun.


----------



## clavichorder (May 2, 2011)

Ahhhh, I've had a real problem lately. Don't worry, I'm not going to try to get myself banned. Maybe I'll take a break.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

clavichorder said:


> Ahhhh, I've had a real problem lately. Don't worry, I'm not going to try to get myself banned. Maybe I'll take a break.


Yes, I've also been feeling it more keenly now that I'm supposed to be writing essays again... I thought to myself last night: "Mustn't post porn! Mustn't post porn! I know they don't like that for some odd reason..."


----------



## Couchie (Dec 9, 2010)

Why don't you get a friend or somebody to change your password for you? Then, tell them not to tell you it under *any* circumstances.


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

Couchie said:


> Why don't you get a friend or somebody to change your password for you? Then, tell them not to tell you it under *any* circumstances.


My friends are so impossibly thick that I already know what the password would be.


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

clavichorder said:


> Ahhhh, I've had a real problem lately. Don't worry, I'm not going to try to get myself banned. *Maybe I'll take a break.*


Yeah, right.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

I don't consider myself addicted but I'm On an awful lot


----------



## ZJovicic (Feb 26, 2017)

Technically I am not addicted. I display no typical withdrawal symptoms when I am offline, I am not obsessing about the internet and I can really be offline as much as I want whenever I want it. Usually I feel better when I spend less time online. But in practice, I spend WAY TOO MUCH time online, and it bothers me a lot. 

Why is that so? Perhaps because of mental inertia surfing the internet has become my default activity when I have no idea what else to do. And then the interactivity of the internet pulls me in and the time flies.
But if I stay offline, I am perfectly fine... so, there's no addiction, but I use it too much.

Perhaps it's my biggest regret in life, having spent so much time in front of computer, that could have been used in better ways.


----------



## Capeditiea (Feb 23, 2018)

I am addicted and not addicted at the same time... also some thing is outside making a beat. :O


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

'I don't consider myself addicted but I'm on an awful lot.'

If I'm away on holiday or my computer has crashed, after a while I don't think of it and when I come back or the computer is fixed, I feel a reluctance to post for a while. 

But it is a fascinating place to loiter and I google lots of things & enjoy looking at Wiki and various images.


----------



## The Deacon (Jan 14, 2018)




----------

